# Beretta M9 vs CZ 75B?



## Joeharts (Oct 15, 2014)

Could I get a rundown of the pros and cons from people who have owned/shot both pistols? I know I'll get a ton of people saying "CZ hands down" since they seem to be hip right now but I'd prefer to get opinions from people who've had experience with BOTH pistols.


----------



## 2efgee (Aug 4, 2015)

Replacement parts for the M9 are cheaper and probably more common, you'd be able to spend less stocking up beforehand for that. I've only shot the CZ though, I like it. It fits my hand and it's not that hard to clean, although as the M9 was and still is the US Army choice handgun I'd say it probably fits most hands and is easy to clean too.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I've fired a gazillion rounds through the Beretta M9 over the years but never a CZ. Beretta is a good quality weapon, and as earlier stated replacement parts should be readily available. For my own personal weapons, I don't really like the double action/single action style pistols. I prefer the striker fired guns with a consistent trigger pull with each shot.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

both are excellent choices- just really depends on you and your tastes -i have always been a fan of the CZ 75 I own one put 1000's of round through it and it is a beast just eat's up ammo.
in the service i fired the berreta and put 1000's of rounds though it as well it never let me down.
so i would check each out and think real hard wich you want, either will sever you the rest of your life.


----------

